# Accessoires pour iPod -> chaîne hi-fi



## vinc'03 (14 Août 2004)

salut à tous j'ai un iPod 15go, qui marche tres bien mais je voudrais le brancher à une chaine hifi(un systeme home cinéma, chaine hifi Bose 3 2 1) et je suis allé voir sur l'apple store mais les accessoires ne sont ke pour la derniere génération d'iPod.
vous savez où je pourrais trouver ce qu'il faut?
merci à tous


----------



## Tiobiloute (14 Août 2004)

Dans un Apple center ils leur restent surement encore des stocks d'accessoires, mais pour ce que tu veux faire tu as juste besoin d'un dock (ça doit se trouver sur l'Apple store pour ton iPod, ils l'appellent iPod avec connecteur dock et à molette tactile, enfin un truc dans le genre) d'un cable iMonster iLink si ma mémoire est bonne pour connecter le dock à ta chaine HiFI et pour le reste l'adaptateur et le cable firewire pour mettre derrière le dock


----------



## naas (14 Août 2004)

ici chez les revendeurs http://www.apple.com/fr/buy/
ou ici http://www.expansys.fr/ par exemple 
ou encore http://194.5.37.211/ (ipod fanatic)
et sinon http://www.ipodlounge.com/loungestore.php


----------



## vinc'03 (14 Août 2004)

merci à tous


----------

